# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  AVZ  не работает

## almostdiamond

*Здравствуйте, Антивирусная утилита AVZ не работает, нажимаю "Выполнить скрипт №2" и все зависает, в окошке много всего красным шрифтом написано.
**Утилита HiJackThis не устанавливается. Что делать? Пытаюсь лечить компьютер, не могу удалить mail.ru, надеялась на помощь Ваших программистов, уже не раз обращалась, а никак не выполню то, что требуется для диагностики((*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Здравствуйте. Какая Windows у вас установлена?

----------


## almostdiamond

Здравствуйте, 10

----------


## mike 1

У вас сборка Windows 10 10240?

----------


## almostdiamond

Простите, я нашла только то, что установлена в июле. Больше ничего.

----------


## SIMF

такая-же проблема avz при начале работы  тупо слетает и всё, винда 10 Pro версия 1511 что не так и режим совместимости ничего не даёт((( Помогите плиз без avz никак крутая прога .

----------

